# Nice article on the GR show



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

http://www.mlive.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2012/03/michigan_taxidermist_associati.html


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Had a great time there this year. Always great to enter your work to compete and learn new ways to do things. They added almost 100 more entried this year as to last. Hope it continues to increase.


----------



## wildsideoutdoors (Aug 27, 2011)

Great association for Hobbyist, beginners and the full time taxidermist.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Unfortunately I couldn't compete this year....I had a bobcat mount that I wanted to use but couldn't get it from the customer so I was bummed. I did stop in and see what everyone else did!! Some great pieces as usual!!


----------

